# TeMar ?



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Has anybody dealt with this breeder?

Are they one to check out in person? I think it's about a one long day drive one way.

My DH and I want more of a companion and maybe do some agility. We like the black and reds they have.

http://temarshepherds.com/Home.htm


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautiful dogs. Cassidysmom has one along with others. Look in the pictures area and see what she has posted.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I think Lies (nikon, kenya and coke's mom) know this breeder, I saw this breeder link in her website. And I got good vibes from others in this forum also. Good Luck...


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cassidysmom has has Keefer














and RIP sweet sweet Dena




























They are my favorite dogs on this forum (besides my own of course)


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sent you a PM.
Sheilah


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMI think Lies (nikon, kenya and coke's mom) know this breeder, I saw this breeder link in her website. And I got good vibes from others in this forum also. Good Luck...


I don't know this one, never met her or any of her dogs. I know a few people here and on other boards have some. I've gotten very mixed reviews, but probably not worth sharing since it's not firsthand knowledge. I'm sure the people here will chime in or PM...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

KathyW has Havoc v. Temar. I know she's in the process of moving so I'm not sure if she will be around for a bit.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you all for the PM's. It has been very enlightening. I guess I will wait until KathyW is done moving and then we can PM each other. (don't envy her, having to move!)

But the search is still on . . .


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I like TeMar alot. I have recently spoken to the kennel owner because of some TeMars in my pups ped. She was really nice, knowledgeable, and has great dogs (IMHO) She keeps great records of her dogs, and was generous with her info and answered my questions in a friendly manner as well. I feel comfortable recommending her.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDinOly, where are you getting your puppy from? What TeMar dogs are in the pedigree? My Dena & Keefer are Teela kids, they may be related to your pup.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

We are actually trying to find a breeder alittle closer to us, but I do like her dogs.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

5150,

I have been talking to Rebecca at Click me: Valkyre Roseville, CA about one of her dogs from the upcoming Zoe / Phoenix litter due May 23rd.

She has been quite forthcoming and friendly. Her focus is on working dogs.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Cassidys Mom, 

My pup has a TeMar 4 gens back, who was Heidi V TeMar, of Laya Bullinger and Mungo von der Maaraue. I'd have to do some more searching to see if our dogs might be somewhere down the line...it is certainly possible. I'm getting my puppy from a breeder in Eastern Washington, she is new and this is only her second litter. I'd be happy to tell you more, just PM me


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a TeMar dog. 
Feel free to PM if you want info


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DorianGrayFFM5150,
> 
> I have been talking to Rebecca at Click me: Valkyre Roseville, CA about one of her dogs from the upcoming Zoe / Phoenix litter due May 23rd.
> 
> She has been quite forthcoming and friendly. Her focus is on working dogs.


Dorian,

Rebecca has show lines. Her focus is not on working dogs. Am from the area.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

thread Hijack:
Sue,

That's funny because that's what she told me on the phone because I specifically asked about it. 

After contemplating a PM I got from one of the mods here I decided to go with a puppy from Randy Tyson.

Will be picking him up in July.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

I visited the kennels before putting down a deposit for a little fellow I'm getting in 6 weeks. My brother (who came with) and me were both very impressed with what we saw. Delta had just given birth a couples days before and I saw her briefly outside and she looked very healthy. The dad of the litter (Zeager) was very impressive! And friendly, like all of the dogs who came to say hi. The premises were clean and large, the animals confident and playful, and Mary was very pleasant talking with. The older pups who said hi were absolute heartthrobs.

I'm new to the site but I hope to start being more active when I get my little fellow!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca(RIP) was from Temar, but I didn't get her directly from them so I didn't have first hand contact with the breeder, but if you want to know what I was told you can PM me. Bianca was from Bullinger lines from both parents, and also was related to Keefer through both parents.
I would recommend Bullinger Shepherds.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

GSDinOly said:


> I like TeMar alot. I have recently spoken to the kennel owner because of some TeMars in my pups ped. She was really nice, knowledgeable, and has great dogs (IMHO) She keeps great records of her dogs, and was generous with her info and answered my questions in a friendly manner as well. I feel comfortable recommending her.


@GSDinOly

I spoke with her through email last year she seems responsible. Still be careful.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very old thread.


----------

